# 5 acres animals that get along with pygmy goats



## Grace (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking to purchase more animals for our little farm have 2 pugmy goats that we love, what animals would be good to have along with them and that would also be good with granchildren.  New to this farm life.


----------



## Grace (Jan 28, 2013)

opps sorry no spell check Pygmy Goats!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 28, 2013)

More goats.... Chickens.... Ducks.....  Horse / Pony.

What grandchild doesn't want a pony.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 28, 2013)

I say some Katahdin lambs would be nice


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 28, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> I say some Katahdin lambs would be nice


But you have to remember to keep the feed seperate as the sheep can not have the copper.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 26, 2013)

We have kids and goats- although only one is small, a Nigerian Dwarf. They are actually all my daughter's, but she shares.

MY daughter's ducks are really fun. The drake is super friendly and they are really fun to watch swim and play in the pool. They cheer us up on rainy days when the goats are in the barn being grouchy. They generally ignore the goats except to try to steal their food. (We feed am/pm and tie all the goats and feed them separately) We just make sure to feed the ducks/chickens at the same time. Sometimes the goats will shoo them out and sometimes they don't. 

We board a horse and mini horse/small pony. They are fun too, but require much more supervision if the kids are in with them- the pony especially. He's not mean or bad, and my 1 year old can feed him from his hand, but I wouldn't leave younger kids in with any horse/pony. With their size accidents are just too risky. I'd actually leave a kid in with the 16 hand horse before the pony just because he's so calm, where the pony is spunky and has attitude. They could also hurt goats- even if by accident. Ours are generally separate, but are fine together as long as there is no chaos or food involved. 

A few bunnies are fun and easy. Chickens too. I've always wanted a Llama or Alpaca, but unless some great (free? LOL) opportunity presents itself I'm happy with the goats.

ETA: We have 5 acres mol, all fenced but the 1/2 acre ish front yard.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you say you have 5 acres?

Endless possibilities.

Different animals need different feeds.  Sheep don't need the copper in other feeds, but you can do a lot of things


----------



## woodsie (Feb 26, 2013)

You could probably put almost anything on 5 acres but what is your fencing situation...different animals require much different fencing...can be very time consuming and expensive. Do you have existing fencing and shelter on the property?


----------

